# übersicht verloren!



## hacpro (13. Okt 2008)

hallo zusammen.. 
ich wollte heute mit servlets programmieren anfangen.. nun wollte ich dafür java ee auf einem opensuse rechner installieren... da ich nur eine java se version installiert hatte.. 
jedenfalls dachte ich es würde nun einfach so klappen.. hehe weit gefehlt.. 
wo werden nun eigentlich die files hingeschrieben damit ich mal den classpath richitg setzen kann.. ?
wie sehe ich welche verison ich von java benütze.. was ich weiss ist das es mit java -version geht.. 
doch der rückgabewert sagt mir nicht wirklich ob ich jetzt die EE version benütze oder nicht.. 

bin extreeeem verzweifelt  aber ich liebe es hehe.. paradox ich weiss.. 

danke schon im voraus das ihr überhaupt so einem hoffnungslosen überhaupt zuhört 

greez


----------



## HoaX (13. Okt 2008)

garnicht, ee ist eine api die z.B. von einem server wie jboss, glassfish, tomcat ... bereitgestellt wird grob gesagt


----------



## hacpro (13. Okt 2008)

okey..das heisst.. wen ich den tomcat installiert habe.. muss ich den nur im eclipse irgendwie einbinden... und dan kann ich schon darauf los coden.. ?


----------



## ps (13. Okt 2008)

hacpro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> okey..das heisst.. wen ich den tomcat installiert habe.. muss ich den nur im eclipse irgendwie einbinden... und dan kann ich schon darauf los coden.. ?



Mhm jein. Am besten du installierst die den Server lokal auf dem Rechner auf welchem du codest. Gibt bei Eclipse bestimmt auch Bundles wie bei NetBeans.

Wenn du nun eine Webanwendung erstellst dann wird die zu einem WAR. Diese WARs können dann in einen Servlet Container wie Tomcat oder Glassfish deployed werden. Die IDEs übernehmen das meist so das man während der Entwicklung nur "Run.." drücken muss


----------



## robertpic71 (13. Okt 2008)

Dein Eclipse muss das Plugin WTP (Web Tools Platform). Dort kann man dann mit neuer Server den lokalen Tomcat einbinden. Meistens gibt es bei den Eclipsedownload immer ein J2EE/Web Version - diese hat dann immer den WTP dabei.

Im Projektexplorer gibt es dann einen Eintrag "Server". In diesem kannst du den lokalen Tomcat hinzufügen können.

/Robert


----------



## hacpro (14. Okt 2008)

thx.. hat geklappt 
musste wirklich nur noch den installationspfad angeben.. echt danke für die schnell hilfe...


----------

